

Show HN: Free Pomodoro app for Mac - Void_
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pomodoro-one/id907364780?mt=13

======
philsheard
Does just what you want. I've tried a few of the more complex apps and this is
a really good implementation of the essential functionality. Nice clean design
as well.

One piece of feedback from trialling this morning - when the timer went off,
the settings window popped up into focus. The timer options (where you set 25
minutes, etc) was active and I was already typing. This meant that I could
have messed up the settings.

Consider whether are more general pop-up message would be better, or perhaps
provide the user with the option of turning this on/off.

Great job overall.

